# Should I staple the online visa application and appendix 2 or paperclip?



## caramelfrappe (May 18, 2014)

I don't know what is easier for the caseworker. Having my documents stapled or paper clipped? 

Also, how do I find a biometric center near where I live. I would just like to see if there is one located near me.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

caramelfrappe said:


> Also, how do I find a biometric center near where I live. I would just like to see if there is one located near me.


Just key in your zip code.

https://egov.uscis.gov/crisgwi/go?action=offices.type&OfficeLocator.office_type=ASC


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't staple anything (except a vital note to explain a document). Just keep them loose and tie them with strings.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

A question about stapling, if a single document has more than one page, should the individual document be stapled together? Like staple together all examples of email logs or examples of pages of photos. Or perhaps at the top of the document write Page __ of __, etc.?

Should any kind of index page be put on top of the pile to indicate what is included?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Never staple anything (exception above). Use paperclips if you must.
No index sheet or anything.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd just like to reiterate what Joopa and others say when they say don't include plastic wallets and dividers and staples etc.

When my husband handed in his application he was mortified (as was I!) when the staff at the processing centre abruptly took all the documentation out of the lovingly prepared folder we had spent months compiling and preparing, and threw out all the plastic wallets and dividers while all he could do was watch.

They then put all the documents in a large plastic envelope and sealed it to be sent to the processing hub. This is why it is a good idea to tie them together to ensure they don't get mixed up.


----------

